# Sketching or Whiteboard app recommendations



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got both a Fire and a Google Nexus 7 tablet. I'm taking a couple of classes at my community college where we have computers available throughout the class, so I take notes online. However, occasionally the instructors draw a diagram on a whiteboard and I pull out my pen/paper to capture this diagram. Then, if I want it with all my other notes, I've got to go back and scan/upload it.  

Can anyone recommend a sketching or white board app that would do this?
I've tried several 'drawing' apps that I got either from Amazon or Google Play, but haven't yet found anything that works very well.

Hope someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

{bump}


----------



## sreilly (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you tried SyncSpace? http://infinitekind.com/syncspace

It works on iPad, Android and has an HTML5 web viewer.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Might check to see if the class's whiteboard has a wifi or hardwire download capability.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have CaptureBoard on my iPad, but I don't know whether there's an android version.


----------

